# New Hedgie Mommy



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

I brought my baby home today 
I can already tell she is going to be a little explorer, as soon as the breeder set her in my hand she had to start running up and down my arms checking stuff out. She seemed okay with the car ride home, didn't get sick, the last half she just snuggled up under blankets in the carrier. Now she is in her new home sleeping inside one of my shirts, she has already ate and drank so that's a relief. I managed to sneak one picture while she was getting a drink, more will come later I'm sure. 
She still is nameless :? ... hopefully I fix that soon.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Aw soo cute! She looks like a sweetie pie!!!  ENJOY HER! What kind of cage do you have?


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

Thanks  And my cage is a 3x2 C&C


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Nnyletak said:


> Thanks  And my cage is a 3x2 C&C


Haha, so is mine!


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

I apologize for the crotch shot, but I couldn't resist trying to get a picture!


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, he's so cute. I'm glad you got your hedgie and it all worked out.


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

Maeg8 said:


> Wow, he's so cute. I'm glad you got your hedgie and it all worked out.


I'm really glad it worked out too, I was a little worried when I heard your earlier situation. How is Nova doing?


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

She's coming around, being less clicky and spiky. She may have mites, though, but that's going to be taken care of. She's a wonderful little girl, thanks for asking.


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

Maeg8 said:


> She's coming around, being less clicky and spiky. She may have mites, though, but that's going to be taken care of. She's a wonderful little girl, thanks for asking.


Aw that's too bad. I've noticed mine scratching a bit.... I hope she doesn't have them too... wouldn't surprise me though.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

I feel bad that she's been here for almost 12 hours and is still nameless lol


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

AHHH! Oh my goodness, I can barely contain myself, she is just so adorable!!

I want to hug her. How old is she? She looks so tiny!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's a doll, congrats


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

For some reason she looks like a Simone to me lol. Let us know what you name her, she's a cutie


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> AHHH! Oh my goodness, I can barely contain myself, she is just so adorable!!
> 
> I want to hug her. How old is she? She looks so tiny!


I know! She will just be 6 weeks on Tuesday


----------

